# G Loomis Nautikos 13/15WT Fly Rod FS



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm selling my G Loomis Nautikos 9', 13/15WT, 3 piece rod. It comes with an aluminum tube and a rod sock. The rod and tube are in excellent condition, like a 9.8 out of 10. The Nautikos series hasn't been made in several years and was one of (IMO) the best fly blanks for general salt water fly fishing. It has a moderate fast action, which makes it easier to cast the heavier lines you'll be using with this rod. I fished it with a few different lines and never found it hard to throw any specific types. I've used this rod about 8-9 times and always wiped it down and stored it in my tackle room inside my house, so no garage or shed kept stuff here. It is a great rod for AJs, Tuna, Snapper and other larger offshore fish. Would work well as a large Tarpon or Billfish rod too although I never got to use it for those purposes.

I'm asking $250.00 for it and can send pics later via email or text. PM me with any questions or reasonable offers

Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump! Make an offer if interested


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BUMP!!!!!

Had it sold and it fell through. I'll take 200.00 for it, need it GONE!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

pics sent


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Still available


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Still available


Any chance you'd consider trades?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I need cash but whatcha got? Chances are I'll pass on it but I'm definitely known for impulse decisions


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey Chris...will take it. 

I'll contact you via PM...$200.00 is fine.


----------

